# Trash searching puppy scare!



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Since we got him, we've been trying to deal with One of Miles' favourite activities: searching through trash cans. Yea, it's gross, but today it got scary! I came upstairs to find a used shaving razor broken into pieces on the floor covered in bite marks. We checked him over and he seems without a scratch, but it was very scary!! Definitely need to make sure my household is being diligent with closing the washroom door. And buy a closed garbage can! D:


----------



## Persian_boy (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow that is scary indeed!!! Nothing like a razorblade to ruin one's day. My boy does that too. Rufus goes into the trash can like he's on some adventure and brings out paper balls and stuff. We only let him free range in the bedroom and not the common areas we share with other people in the house.

+1 on the closed garbage can idea!


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

One time I caught my dogs chewing on the handle of a pair of 8-inch meat shears D:

The things were open too! Thank god nothing happened!

Dogs seem to be pros at finding ways to try and kill themselves >.<


----------

